# Upgrading/Replacing Old System



## Snurp (Oct 24, 2018)

So my rig hit it's 4 year mark, and the motherboard finally kicked the bucket. Now I'm looking to get a new rig going, possible full replacement, possibly just replace a few things, depending on how you all think my working parts are reusable.

So here's my current setup.

ASUS Z97-PRO GAMER LGA 1150 Intel Z97 (Dead)
Intel Core i7-4790K Processor LGA 1150 (Working)
G.SKILL 16GB (4 x 4GB) Ripjaws X Series (Working)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 (Working)
Corsair HXi Series, HX750i, 750 Watt (Working but may need replacing)

I already know the case I'll be getting. (CORSAIR CARBIDE AIR 540)
No need for new monitors/keyboard/mouse/SSD/HDD.

I've got an SSD for my OS, and some programs, as well as two 1TB HDDs that are still running strong and don't need replacement.

I'm looking to spend up to $800 on upgrading and replacing.
Not sure if I can just replace the motherboard and be set, or if I should go for a new Mobo/Processor/RAM/GPU.

I've not built in years, and I'm not sure if I want to go Intel or AMD.

Looking to build something that'll last at least another 4 years of High/Extreme graphics gaming.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The current rig looks good with a Mobo replacement, so unless you run into frame drops in the best games, I think you should be ok with the GFX card as well...

I guess other Hardware experts will be able to shed more light..


----------



## Snurp (Oct 24, 2018)

tristar said:


> The current rig looks good with a Mobo replacement, so unless you run into frame drops in the best games, I think you should be ok with the GFX card as well...
> 
> I guess other Hardware experts will be able to shed more light..


What would be the best LGA 1150 motherboard to get these days? Most of the best ones from 2014 are no longer in production.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a similar problem with a desktop running a i7-4770 and Gigabyte MX board. The mobo went bad in April 2018, and after trying to look for a gaming brand LGA 1150 mobo that supports it, I just went with a budget MSI mobo from a shop for $100. It had a Gigabyte GTX 1060 and was playing games on high settings [email protected] no problems. 

But if your willing to spend that much money, why not go for the newer cpu's just to be up-to-date? Actually what games do you intend to play?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm currently in the same situation. 

Exactly right....what jade 335 stated.....go "NEW" for that amount. I would also just look at getting a cheap/inexpensive 1150 mobo to bring that system back to life.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I too wouldn't spend $800 on upgrading an old system. However, if the goal is to simply revive this sytem, which I definitely would do for no more than $200, I'd look to newegg for lga 1150 mobos. They seem to have a good selection of new ones compared to Amazon's listing.


----------

